# Whoops-



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep-
Two new soon to be monster's........Gonna raise as a duo---or try atleast.....

View attachment 178143


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

what are they? little arrowanas?


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

looks like it, what size tank is that? good luck with the grow out


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> looks like it, what size tank is that? good luck with the grow out


Yep,They are-33 gal long-Then will be moved into a standard 90 gal-once they outgrow tat it will be time to move into a 125 gal and then finally on to my 500 gal....


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

holly tanks batman your my Aquarium keeper hero lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

huck said:


> holly tanks batman your my Aquarium keeper hero lol


LOL-
I got well over 50 tanks man.....That is nothing.....I got a basement full of them...a few pools down their in the mix as well.....

I have been thinking very seriously at about setting them all back up and doing a few different breeding projects.....


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow I dont feel so bad now have 10 tanks but only 4 running. I need more now!
Starting a cichlid breeding project, trading a 55 gal stand for them.

take some pics of the collection
you should change you name to King of tanks lol or Aks fish museum


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

huck said:


> Wow I dont feel so bad now have 10 tanks but only 4 running. I need more now!
> Starting a cichlid breeding project, trading a 55 gal stand for them.
> 
> take some pics of the collection
> you should change you name to King of tanks lol or Aks fish museum


It's an additction man---

I may take pics one day when things are back in order.....We'll see what the future holds though....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn still got the yolk sac. Nice looking baby arrows man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Damn still got the yolk sac. Nice looking baby arrows man


Thanks Trigga-

I picked one with and one without---Not sure why.....I had 8 to choose from-these were the best two IMO...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i think they would be a great addition (when fully grown) to ur 500 gallon.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn. You got me wanting an arrow again.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

good luck man... hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice additions, they will be awesome in the 500g when they grow









Good luck with them.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice !!

I hope for you that they won't fight too much !


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

good luck AK.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL.....I have 7 tanks, and that's enough work for me.

50, you a fish keeping fool, my friend!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> holly tanks batman your my Aquarium keeper hero lol


LOL-
I got well over 50 tanks man.....That is nothing.....I got a basement full of them...a few pools down their in the mix as well.....

I have been thinking very seriously at about setting them all back up and doing a few different breeding projects.....
[/quote]
can i move in to your basement....and ill just do all you tank maintance.....ok......and just thow me down some food a few times a week....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-
I dont suspect they will fight too much----I keep well fed-And their should be enough space in the 500..I might evenheavily stock it to try to kep this minimal..we'll see what the near future brings us....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

is that a yolk sack?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks guys-
> I dont suspect they will fight too much----I keep well fed-And their should be enough space in the 500..I might evenheavily stock it to try to kep this minimal..we'll see what the near future brings us....


AK, for wat its worth, i think what would REALLY set off that tank, would be a Peacock Bass.....







Or a Dorado!

Either way, its a sweet tank as is with the pacu alone. GJ.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> is that a yolk sack?


Yes


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

O, i didnt know u werent familiar with Doroados...U should definitly take a look at them (research). Awesome fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> O, i didnt know u werent familiar with Doroados...U should definitly take a look at them (research). Awesome fish.


Will do-
I like the looks of the goldens.....Fast swimmers that require a fair amount of current..Reaches larger sizes....I believe.....But I'll take alook-
I'm getting ready to overhaul my filtration on my 500-So it will beable to support alot more stock here shortly......Big sumps going underneath that Bitch........


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

arent dorados mahi-mahi? or dolphinfish? if so wouldnt that be salt, and that would not mesh well with fresh water bass... I could be wrong but I recognized the name dorados and I googled and wikepedia confirms the fish I pictured when mentioning dorado. R u referring to doradids the small catfish or datnoids the. I imagine u were referring to datnoids, since they are usually kept with peacock bass and the like... I am not ragging, I am just trying to clarify...

dorado









datnoid


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> arent dorados mahi-mahi? or dolphinfish? if so wouldnt that be salt, and that would not mesh well with fresh water bass... I could be wrong but I recognized the name dorados and I googled and wikepedia confirms the fish I pictured when mentioning dorado. R u referring to doradids the small catfish or datnoids the. I imagine u were referring to datnoids, since they are usually kept with peacock bass and the like... I am not ragging, I am just trying to clarify...
> 
> dorado
> 
> ...


Here ya go Sir-
Dorado we speak of-
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&...=1&ct=title


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

damn u common names! lol I hate that... I apologize for the mishap... pretty fish..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> damn u common names! lol I hate that... I apologize for the mishap... pretty fish..


LOL-
Easily mistaked man......No need to apologize either man-----Thanks


----------

